# IV Frühlings Jam 2012 in Köln: 18.-19. Februar



## trialJam-Cologne (3. August 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde ,

rechtzeitig zum Reservieren für Euch ... 
 Termin steht fest:

* * 17. Februar - Aufbau
    * 18. Februar - trialJam meets Winter
    * 19. Februar - trialJam meets Winter
*




... weitere Infos folgen.....











Gruß
Phil


----------



## Insomnia- (3. August 2011)

Kein Nikolaustrial dieses Jahr?
MFG
ELias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. August 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Kein Nikolaustrial dieses Jahr?
> MFG
> ELias



Doch doch dat ist aber was anderes


----------



## duro e (3. August 2011)

bin auch wieder mit dabei !


----------



## Insomnia- (3. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei, ist auch fast um die Ecke, also wenn noch Hilfe gebraucht wird beim Aufbau einfahc bescheidt sagen.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Trialzombie (3. August 2011)

ich auch, wie jedes jahr


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2011)

Hey Phil, wat soll dat denn werden. 70-90% werden ja betrunken trialen. Et is doch Karneval 

Ich bin zu der zeit warscheinlich i.wo im Rheinlad vll. auch mit rad, aber ob ichs in die halle schaffe, mit rad und fahrtüchtig ist fragwürdig


----------



## rontech (3. August 2011)

Am Faschingswochenende und das in Köln??? Sind leider weg, fllüchten nämlich - wie jedes Jahr - vor der Narretei. SCHADE!!!


----------



## kamo-i (3. August 2011)

AUF JEDEN DABEI! GEIL MAN!  ...hab am 18. Geburtstag!   Ist ja klar, was das bedeutet Chrischan, Martin, Linus und Moppel!  

...und dabei hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen das nächste mal nichts zu trinken um dann wie so ein Ei rumzugurken.


----------



## python (4. August 2011)

jo ich auch wieder wie letztes jahr


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. August 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hey Phil, wat soll dat denn werden. 70-90% werden ja betrunken trialen. Et is doch Karneval
> 
> Ich bin zu der zeit warscheinlich i.wo im Rheinlad vll. auch mit rad, aber ob ichs in die halle schaffe, mit rad und fahrtüchtig ist fragwürdig


@ Nico ich hoffe das Du diesmal dabei bist ??  Es war der einzige vernünftige Termin den es gab da müssen wir jetzt durch 




rontech schrieb:


> Am Faschingswochenende und das in Köln??? Sind leider weg, fllüchten nämlich - wie jedes Jahr - vor der Narretei. SCHADE!!!


@Roland schade vielleicht klappt es trotzdem würde mich freuen. Feier auch kein Karneval und flüchte auch meistens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. August 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> AUF JEDEN DABEI! GEIL MAN!  ...hab am 18. Geburtstag!   Ist ja klar, was das bedeutet Chrischan, Martin, Linus und Moppel!
> 
> ...und dabei hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen das nächste mal nichts zu trinken um dann wie so ein Ei rumzugurken.



Ach du Sch....! Na das kann ja was werden

Aber was soll's, ich bin dabei!!! Ich nehme mir dann am besten den Freitag und Montag frei, dann kann man Sonntag auch bis zum Ende bleiben. Und ich nehme eine Badehose mit


----------



## kamo-i (4. August 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ach du Sch....! Na das kann ja was werden
> 
> Aber was soll's, ich bin dabei!!! Ich nehme mir dann am besten den Freitag und Montag frei, dann kann man Sonntag auch bis zum Ende bleiben. Und ich nehme eine Badehose mit


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2011)

phil, ich kann leider nichts versichern, aber es ist schon sehr warscheinlich das ich im rheinland bin. Mal schauen was sich ergibt, aber sollte schon kla gehen


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. August 2011)

rontech schrieb:


> Am Faschingswochenende und das in Köln???



Keine Angst, in Köln gibts keinen Fasching!!! Genauso wenig wie Kellner oder Altbier 

Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei!


----------



## ingoingo (10. August 2011)

dabei


----------



## montykai (10. August 2011)

heey phil ich melde mich jetzt schon mal an mit dad und so muss nur noch schauen das es mit der arbeit klappt das ich da frei bekomm aber ich denke schon freue mich jetzt schon auf ein tolles trial wochenende 

PS: ich hoffe sehr das ausengelände ist bis dahin fertig  

Gruß Kai Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (10. August 2011)

nett ich hoffe ich flieg dann nicht wieder auf den rücken und hab davon 6 wochen n rippenbruch...


----------



## Wobbi (17. August 2011)

kann man auch nur zum zuschauen vorbeikommen? zum fahren reicht´s bei mir leider (noch) nicht!^^


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> kann man auch nur zum zuschauen vorbeikommen? zum fahren reicht´s bei mir leider (noch) nicht!^^


Woran scheitert es denn?
MFG
ELias


----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> kann man auch nur zum zuschauen vorbeikommen? zum fahren reicht´s bei mir leider (noch) nicht!^^



Zum fahren reicht es immer!!!
Sind ja nicht nur irgendwelches Profis da, sondern die gesamte Bandbreite. Uns selbst ohne Rad sollte kein Problem sein, da lässt dich bestimmt auch mal einer fahren mit seinem.


----------



## Wobbi (17. August 2011)

ein rädchen habe ich schon (streetlastiger aufbau), aber es scheitert doch ein wenig an den "skills" (u.a. pedalkick usw.). wobei es eigentlich für mich keine bessere gelegenheit geben dürfte, als dort von euch zu lernen! 

also wenn niemand was gegen blutige anfänger hat und ich lernen darf, wär´s schon cool!


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2011)

Auf dem letzten Trialjam im Frühjahr war ich auch war da grad nen guten Monat am fahren^^
Konnte grad mal aufm HR hüpfen und das noch total gequä#lt und unsauber.
Gegangen bin ich mit Pedalkick ansätzen und einigem an Mehrwissen!
Marco und einige andere haben mir viele Tips gegeben und sehr geholfen.
Also auf JEDEN!! Fall ist es Wert zu kommen.
Ich an deiner stelle würde einfach mit Rad kommen, ich selber bin auch erst auf fortgeschrittenem Anfängerlevel, also komm einfach vorbei und fahr 
MFG
ELias


----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2011)

Na aber sicher doch! So fangen wir gar nicht erst an, dass wir anhand der "Skills" aussortieren...


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich empfehle es dir sogar, da du viel fragen und viel abgucken kannst.


----------



## Wobbi (17. August 2011)

super! da ich mit karneval eh nix am hut habe, freu ich mich!


----------



## duro e (17. August 2011)

ist alles vertreten , von elite bis anfänger , deine skills sind egal , der spaß ist wichtig .
lernen kann man da sowieso immer genug von anderen ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (23. August 2011)

ich komm auch...
bitte in die kategorie anfänger einordnen....danke

lg der maddin


----------



## Insomnia- (23. August 2011)

Dann sind wir ja schon 3


----------



## trialelmi (30. August 2011)

Bid dahin fliesst noch viel Wasser den Rhein herunter und massig andere werden auch noch kommen.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2011)

Die 3 war auf die Anzahl der "Anfänger" bezogen, damit sich hier auch die Leute trauen die meinen sie könnten da nicht fahren


----------



## kamo-i (30. August 2011)

Man Jungs! Nu hört ma auf hier über das Anfänger sein oder nicht zu diskutieren! 

*KOMMT EINFACH RUM !!! 
*
...selbst wenn man einfach nur interessiert ist lohnt es sich! Einfach wg. der Leute, der Stimmung und allem!


----------



## Trialzombie (31. August 2011)

Paaaarrrtyyyyyyyy :-D


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Dezember 2011)

Anmeldung für den trialJam2012 ist nun unter *www.fruehlingserwachen.eu *möglich.

Fragen, Anregungen gern hier oder direkt über die Seite....

INFOS zu der Veranstaltung folgen.....

Phil


----------



## python (11. Dezember 2011)

aufbau hoffendlich genauso geil wie beim nikolaustrial naja + halt den container


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (12. Dezember 2011)

Soeben angemeldet. Klappt wunderbar - danke Phil!


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ebenfalls angemeldet... Die Badehose freut sich schon!


----------



## kamo-i (12. Dezember 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ebenfalls angemeldet... *die badehose freut sich schon!*



ach ne! :d


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Dezember 2011)

Angemeldet ;D
Freu mich


----------



## pippi (12. Dezember 2011)

Berlin is angemeldet und freut sich wieder auf die PräsidentenSuite


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (12. Dezember 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> Berlin is angemeldet und freut sich wieder auf die PräsidentenSuite



da wäre ich Enttäuscht gewesen wenn Ihr nicht da seid...

 IBERLIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde nur Sonntag mit Jan (Sohn) kommen.


----------



## python (12. Dezember 2011)

göttingen ist wieder dabei aufjedenfall


----------



## bruen (13. Dezember 2011)

Osnabrück wird durch mind. 4 Leute vertreten. 
Wie ist das mit der Kletterwand? Darf man da auch mal ran?


----------



## pippi (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du es mit fahrrad nach ganz oben schaffst geb ich ein aus ;-)


----------



## bruen (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne ich meinte ao richtig klettern. aber ich nehm das rad gern mit hoch wenn du dann ein ausgibst =D


----------



## Eisbein (14. Dezember 2011)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> da wäre ich Enttäuscht gewesen wenn Ihr nicht da seid...
> 
> IBERLIN



ex berlin, bzw. Tirol wird warscheinlich (80%) auch da sein. 

muss nur noch schauen wie ich das rad mitbekomme...


----------



## kamo-i (14. Dezember 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ex berlin, bzw. Tirol wird warscheinlich (80%) auch da sein.
> 
> muss nur noch schauen wie ich das rad mitbekomme...



LOS! TU ES!  

...müssen die Zahl von letztem Jahr toppen!


----------



## Sherco (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieses mal kommt bei mir auch definitiv nichts dazwischen.Ich werde auf jedenfall kommen


----------



## Flexi (22. Dezember 2011)

ich werde auch dabei sein


----------



## Trialmobby (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs aus Köln,

wollte mal fragen: ist die Skatehalle für die Session auch gebucht?

Wir haben einige BMXer und skater die mit kommen würden.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir das Problem das wir erst shr spöt die Halle nutzen konnten und es stand im Gesprach das die Halle auch für die session zur Verfügung steht.

MFG Robert Cottbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde wohl auch mal vorbei schauen. Ich war schonmal in der Halle als die Kinder trainiert haben. Ich wurde kräftig fürs Event angeworben  Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch Interesse an meinem Trial Zweitbike... 26" Atomz steht zum Verkauf und kann dann auch gerne Testgefahren werden ;-)

Gruß Erik


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Hab ich eine Waschmaschine gekauft ?
Bin angemeldet.


----------



## LucasL (5. Januar 2012)

würden gerne zu zweit aus freiburg hoch kommen. gibt es jemand in der umgebung, der noch nen platz/plätze frei hat?


----------



## trialbock (5. Januar 2012)

LucasL schrieb:


> würden gerne zu zweit aus freiburg hoch kommen. gibt es jemand in der umgebung, der noch nen platz/plätze frei hat?



Hey Lucas. Nix mit eigenem PKW ? 
Bin zurzeit nich On erst wieder ende des Monats, meine Handy NR hast ja.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2012)

trialJam 2012 meets Winter

*Ort:*
AbenteuerHallenKALK, Christian-SÃ¼nner-str. 8, 51103 KÃ¶ln
Wann: 18 - 19 Februar 2012 Start: Samstag 11:00 - Sonntag 17:00
Tagesticket: 5â¬
2 Tage inkl. Ãbernachtung: 10 â¬



*Hallen Info:*

-AbenteuerHalle ca 1000mÂ²
Trialparcour auf 500mÂ² Cafebereich, Duschen, Umkleidekabinen, Wc`s, SchlafrÃ¤ume
-cologne bike&skatepark auf 1600mÂ²
Rampenpark mit StreetflÃ¤che
-Outdoorbereich mit Trialparcour
Chillout - Area mit Pool?!

*
SchlafmÃ¶glichkeit:*
Isomatte und Schlafsack ist zu empfehlen

weitere Infos folgen.... sont. Preise( FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck) e.t.c

Bitte meldet Euch auf der Seite an, damit ich in Erfahrung bringen kann was ich zu Essen kaufen muss. Danke!


----------



## ingoingo (10. Januar 2012)

SB auch dabei.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2012)

phil, wozu das fragezeichen hinter dem Pool?

Ist der zweite Bademeister aka Linus nicht da?

Das rad ist auch schon so gut wie fertig! 


Was ist denn freitag abend schon los? Braunschweig, seid ihr schon da? Max?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Januar 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> phil, wozu das fragezeichen hinter dem Pool?


Ruhig, Brauner!

Hier, nur fÃ¼r dich:
!





Freu' mich auf euch alle!


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2012)

sehr gut, dann werde ich wohl doch ne badehose mitnehmen. Oder ist jetzt neuerdings FKK zwang im poolbereich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sehr gut, dann werde ich wohl doch ne badehose mitnehmen. Oder ist jetzt neuerdings FKK zwang im poolbereich?!



FKK ... !??!?!!

werd mit den Bademeister mal darüber sprechen .. da hab ich kein Befugnis was zu entscheiden aber ach ja das Bist Du und Linus


----------



## kamo-i (11. Januar 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ruhig, Brauner!
> 
> Hier, nur fÃ¼r dich:
> !
> ...



SOWAS will ich hÃ¶ren!


----------



## trialbock (15. Januar 2012)

LucasL schrieb:


> würden gerne zu zweit aus freiburg hoch kommen. gibt es jemand in der umgebung, der noch nen platz/plätze frei hat?



Karlsruhe oder Mannheim wäre ja auch schon gut !


----------



## echo trialer (16. Januar 2012)

Dabei


----------



## Eisbein (18. Januar 2012)

trialbock schrieb:


> Karlsruhe oder Mannheim wäre ja auch schon gut !


schaut einfach mal bei mitfahrgelegenheit.

Manchmal findet ihr leute die genug platz für zerlegte räder haben!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. Januar 2012)

Dürfen Bayern auch kommen,oder brauchen die ein Visum
Bis wann muss man sich spätestens anmelden?
Danke Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2012)

ihr müsst erstmal ein antrag auf gleichberechtigung stellen. Wenn der durch ist, bedarf es noch einer eingehenden Prüfung ob die oben genannte Volksgruppe überhaupt einen Antrag auf ein Visum stellen darf. 

Anmeldeschluss für das Verfahren ist am 27.1. Allerding wird eine Teilnahme frühstens im Jahre 2015 gewährt!



Scherz, wenn selbst Düsseldorfer nach Köln kommen dürfen, wirds mit den Bayern nicht so ernst gesehen!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. Januar 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ihr müsst erstmal ein antrag auf gleichberechtigung stellen. Wenn der durch ist, bedarf es noch einer eingehenden Prüfung ob die oben genannte Volksgruppe überhaupt einen Antrag auf ein Visum stellen darf.
> 
> Anmeldeschluss für das Verfahren ist am 27.1. Allerding wird eine Teilnahme frühstens im Jahre 2015 gewährt!
> 
> ...



Na dann wirds schon passen


----------



## -Sebastian- (22. Januar 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn selbst Düsseldorfer nach Köln kommen dürfen, wirds mit den Bayern nicht so ernst gesehen!



Wie, da kommen Düsseldorfer?


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2012)

Will ich doch schwer hoffen!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (23. Januar 2012)

Also zu erst bekommen ALLE ein Kölsch Kurs die außerhalb von Köln kommen. Danach ein Traditionelle Tracht und danach eröffnen wir Offiziell den trialJam 2012 mit einem Kölsch Lied ... Martin und Linus weisen Euch ein :-D lol


----------



## linus93 (24. Januar 2012)

kostüme sollten vllt eingepackt werden, wenn ihr abends los wollt.


----------



## kamo-i (24. Januar 2012)

Oh ha! ... das kann ja was werden!


----------



## BraVe´ (24. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute!

Die Jam wird der Knaller!! 

Falls jemand noch (Ersatz)Teile benötigt und Versandkosten sparen möchte, kann er mir gerne eine PN mit einer Teileliste/Anfrage schicken!
Die "Ware" wird dann direkt zur Jam mitgebracht!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Januar 2012)

Diesmal nehm ich Geld mit, das gibt sicherlich wieder nen schönen "flohmarkt" auf dem Jam wie am Nikolaustrial
MFG
ELias


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Januar 2012)

Wir Chemnitzer also Hannes und Ich melden uns auch mal an. Wird sicher so geil wie letztes Jahr. Hoffe mal das ich diesmal gesund bin und das ganze WE fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (25. Januar 2012)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wir Chemnitzer also Hannes und Ich melden uns auch mal an. Wird sicher so geil wie letztes Jahr. Hoffe mal das ich diesmal gesund bin und das ganze WE fahren kann


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Januar 2012)

Kann hier mal wer ne Zahl in den Raum werfen wie viele sich angemeldet haben?
Ich bin schon heiß auf den Jam.
Bin gespannt welche Höhe geknackt wird


----------



## Norco4HUN (27. Januar 2012)

auch gerne dabei....Semmel doch auch....


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. Januar 2012)

Info an Alle .... Bitte alle Fahrer Anmelden ...... Danke


----------



## MoYz1986 (27. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich nen Anmeldeschluss ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Januar 2012)

MoYz1986 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich nen Anmeldeschluss ?



dem Veranstalter zu liebe so früh wie möglich, würde ich mal sagen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Januar 2012)

... und bitte an Schlafsack sowie Isomatte denken


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> ... und bitte an Schlafsack sowie Isomatte denken



Ich bring mein Klappbett mit


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (29. Januar 2012)

trialJam - Freedom of Movement
Es ist soweit........!!!

Nun zum vierten Mal findet der Frühlings trialJam am 18.02.2012 bis 19.02.2012 in den AbenteuerHallenKALK statt. Was für die meisten Beteiligten und Besucher nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, denn dieses Ereignis ließen sich immer weniger Trialer aus ganz Deutschland nicht nehmen. Stattdessen wuchs von einem auf das andere Mal das Interesse an einem zentralen Termin, der Trialsportbegeisterte aus ganz Deutschland zusammenbringt. Um gemeinsam ein ebenso sportliches wie unterhaltsames Wochenende zu verbringen.

Kein Wunder also, dass der Ankündigung des nächsten Jams mit einer Vorfreude entgegen gefiebert wird die ihresgleichen sucht.

*Wann:* 18 - 19 Februar 2012

*Wo:* AbenteuerHallenKALK, Christian-Sünner-str. 8, 51103 Köln

*Startbeginn:* Samstag 11:00 - Sonntag 17:00

*Preis:* Tagespreis    -  5 Euro

               Tagespreis mit Übernachtung  - 10 Euro

*Hallen Info:*

- AbenteuerHalle ca 1000m² Trialparcour auf 500m?

Cafebereich, Duschen, Umkleidekabinen, Wc`s, Schlafmöglichkeit in der Halle die beheizt ist.

- cologne bike&skatepark auf 1600m²

Rampenpark mit Streetfläche- Outdoorbereich mit TrialparcourChillout - Area mit Pool

Die Kletterwand werde ich für 2 Stunden Euch auch zu verfügung stelle. Trainer wird vorbeikommen und nur beaufsichtigen......

Bistro / Cafebereich:

... werden wir auch frische Gerichte anbieten.

Zum Beispiel  Nudelgerichte wahlweise mit Bolognesesoße oder Tomatensoße, Salat, Chilli con Carne, heiße Würstchen, Pizzabaguett. Kaffee für die Müden und Wasser für die Sportler. Nicht zu vergessen frisches Obst und allerlei kühle Getränke. Sonntag gibt es Frühstück all-you-can eat. Vegetarische Menüs stehen auch zur Verfügung.

*Bitte denkt daran Isomatte und Schlafsack mitzubringen.*

Nicht zu vergessen unten als Link die befindlichen Unterlagen

(Unterschrift des Teilnehmers; bei Minderjährigen zusätzlich die Unterschrift des gesetzlichen Vertreters).

Formular senden ( siehe Anschrift unten)  oder bei Registrierung am 18. Februar 2012 mitbringen.

Hier als Link zum Download bereit...

*Anmeldung unter 18*
 *Fahrer Haftungsausschluss trialJam2012*

Anmeldeanschrift:

AbenteuerHallenKALK

z.Hd. Philip Carstea

Christian-Sünner-Str. 8,

51103 Köln





Mit freundlichen Grüßen trialJam Team & AbenteuerHallenKALK - Phil 

 GUTE ANREISE​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (30. Januar 2012)

Dominik Oswald, Matthias und Thomas Mrohs sind angemeldet


----------



## trialelmi (31. Januar 2012)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Dominik Oswald, Matthias und Thomas Mrohs sind angemeldet


Cool dann sieht man sich mal wieder.


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mit 3 Kumpels kommen (wir sind schon angemeldet)

Hoffe ich fahre für euch nicht zu schlecht


----------



## haihaihai (2. Februar 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich werde mit 3 Kumpels kommen (wir sind schon angemeldet)
> 
> Hoffe ich fahre für euch nicht zu schlecht



Viel mehr n00b als ich kannst du an sich gar nicht sein


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Februar 2012)

Also für die die mich gefragt haben ob es möglich wäre zu klettern, da sag ich Ja....

Werde von ca. 16-18 Uhr Samstag euch ein Trainer bzw. Aufsichtsperson zu Verfügung stellen.  

Wie gesagt nur wer will ....


----------



## Hoffes (3. Februar 2012)

cool

sicherungszeug ist vorhanden oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. Februar 2012)

Meinste sanitäter ? ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (10. Februar 2012)

Hey, fÃ¤hrt einer von euch am Sonnatg von KÃ¶ln nach dÃ¼sseldorf und wÃ¼rde mich (ohne rad) mitnehmen?

10â¬ fÃ¼r ein zugticket find ich leicht gestÃ¶rt, zumal ich fÃ¼r die doppelte strecke (Ahrweiler - KÃ¶ln) das gleiche zahle.
Ich hasse die Deutsche Bahn. Hier in tirol ists ja wenigstens klar geregelt und leistbar...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Februar 2012)

Wann willst Du denn Sonntag los? Über Firmen- und. Privat Ticket sollte das ohne Bike keine Probleme darstellen.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Februar 2012)

hab dir eine nachricht geschrieben via facebook


----------



## Sherco (14. Februar 2012)

Anreise in der nacht ist kein problem oder? Vor 2-3 uhr von freitag auf Samstag schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Februar 2012)

Phil schläft NIE! Deswegen geht ja auch morgens um 6Uhr die Espressomaschine


----------



## Thiemsche (14. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich mich auch endlich mal Anmelden können. 
Beim Klettern bin ich auch mit von der Partie. Hab auch noch nen Gurt, ne Sicherung (Tube) und Chalk am Start. Werd ich einfach mal mitbringen. 
Ick freu mir!!!


----------



## Thiemsche (14. Februar 2012)

Kann eigentlich mal jemand nen paar Bikefilmchen mitbringen? Letztes Jahr waren dann nur noch die Internetfilme dran und kennen wir ja meistens schon. Müssen ja auchn nich nur Trialfilme sein. Mal nen bischen übern Tellerrand gucken is doch auch mal schön.


----------



## kamo-i (14. Februar 2012)

Kann man wieder auf diesen Matten pennen, oder brauchen wir wirklich Iso´s?


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht der aktuelle Stand bzgl. der Anmeldungen aus? Wenn ich mich so umhöre, wird ganz schön was los sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. Februar 2012)

kommt irgendwer so bei dortmund ca vorbei mit auto und kann mich einpacken unterwegs , weil in köln wird auch wegen dem karnevalls vorgeplänkel und so mächtig was los sein , da hab ich eher nicht so lust 2 std im zug gequetscht zu sein mit sack und pack


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Februar 2012)

Fähre aus dem Grund sehr früh nach Köln. Schließ sich an alex


----------



## python (14. Februar 2012)

-


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Februar 2012)

besteht die Möglichkeit schon Freitags zu kommen?!? (abends)


----------



## echo trialer (14. Februar 2012)

Fragen über Fragen  

Ich stell nun auch nochmal eine recht blöde...

Gibt es Duschen ?


----------



## Inspired4play (14. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch mit noch einem Kumpel aus Münster dabei. Wenn einer von euch auf dem Weg wohnt, also den gleichen Zug nimmt kann ich den mitnehmen, hab eine 5er Karte.


----------



## trialelmi (14. Februar 2012)

echo trialer schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Ich stell nun auch nochmal eine recht blöde...
> 
> Gibt es Duschen ?


Ja die ist echt blöde die Frage, denn wenn Du nur eine Seite zurückgehst, würde Dir schon geholfen. Ich nehm Dir´s lesen mal ab und beantworte es Dir. Ja gibt es.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2012)

******* wieso reisen hier alle so früh an, habt ihr angst das ihr keine schlafplätze mehr bekommt ?^^ wird eh ein riesiges gruppenkuscheln werden


----------



## Rindviech (15. Februar 2012)

Werd auf'n Kaffee oder 2 vorbei kommen. Noch einer ausm bergischen Dreieck dabei der mitfahren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (15. Februar 2012)

Nimm jaa das Fahrrad mit!


----------



## Rindviech (15. Februar 2012)

Verrückt?


----------



## echo trialer (15. Februar 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ja die ist echt blöde die Frage, denn wenn Du nur eine Seite zurückgehst, würde Dir schon geholfen. Ich nehm Dir´s lesen mal ab und beantworte es Dir. Ja gibt es.


  Trotzdem Danke !


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_koeln.xml

Trial-Jam Abenteuerhalle Kalk


----------



## python (19. Februar 2012)

ist zwar relativ kurz das video aber doch ganz cool wie ich finde 

der jam war wie immer der hammer einfach nur geil auch der aufbau sehr genial.... währe auch heute gern noch da gewesen aber musste ja leider nach hause, da mein kollege sich ein wenig zerlegt hat euch noch viel viel spaß und erfolg wir sehen uns ;-)


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Februar 2012)

Ein großes Lob an Phil, Linus, Martin und das ganze Kölner Trial Team. War wieder so geil...mir brennen die Hände, ich kann die nächsten Tage keinen Lenker mehr halten 

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf zahlreiche tolle Videos und Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (19. Februar 2012)

Ebenso ein dankeschön von mir.
Man hat nicht umsonst wochenlang der Jam entgegen gefiebert


----------



## Hoffes (19. Februar 2012)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Ein großes Lob an Phil, Linus, Martin und das ganze Kölner Trial Team. War wieder so geil...mir brennen die Hände, ich kann die nächsten Tage keinen Lenker mehr halten
> 
> Vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf zahlreiche tolle Videos und Bilder



Ja war Sehr Geil

habe Leider am Samstag so viel Trainiert das Sontags nix mehr mit Fahren war


----------



## kamo-i (20. Februar 2012)

Ja, kann dem nur zustimmen! VIELEN VIELEN DANK an die Veranstalter! Wieder mal richtig TOP was Ihr dort auf die Beine gestellt hab. 

Nur der "Pool" (oder wertiger Ersatz) hat gefehlt...


----------



## trialbock (20. Februar 2012)

Die Jam fand ich auch sehr gelungen .War am  Samstag zum ersten mal da und es war geil. Bin auf Vids + Pics gespannt. Die Leute da gehn sowas von ab. 

Danke noch an den unbekannten echo control trialer für die U-Bahnkarte.

mfg dave


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (20. Februar 2012)

Ich will mich an dieser Stelle dann auch nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mich bei dieser Veranstaltung tatkräftig unterstützt haben und mir bei der Realisierung zur Seite standen. 
In diesem Sinne möchte ich vor allem *Linus* einen besonderen Dank aussprechen und ihm diesen trialJam 2012 widmen. Wir wünschen dir eine schnelle und gute Genesung, damit du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst!



​

*CYA ..... YEAR 2013​*
*Mit besten Grüße Phil​*


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (20. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Lob!!!

Hat mega viel spaß gemacht. 
Ich hab Muskelkater am ganzen Körper, so muss das sein 

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen


----------



## haihaihai (20. Februar 2012)

trialbock schrieb:


> Danke noch an den unbekannten echo control trialer für die U-Bahnkarte.
> mfg dave



Das war dann wohl ich - zu müde zum Namen tauschen gewesen 

Und zum Trialjam: Fettes Danke an die Orga und alle Möglichmacher!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2012)

Schade, das es ich es auf Grund gesundheitlicher Probleme nicht genießen konnte und schon früh abhauen musste.
(Diagnose heute: 2 Wirbel raus und zwei Spritzen)

Nächstes Jahr mit leichteren Bikes und einem Ärzte Team


----------



## Hoffes (20. Februar 2012)

Kann schon einer der Filmer sagen wann ihr aufnahmen Präsentiert werden

und da wurden ja so viele Photos geschossen und ich habe bis jetz kaum welche gesichtet


----------



## tommytrialer (21. Februar 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder von uns.
Einige mehr gibt es auf unserer Facebook Fanpage
Videomaterial dauert noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Februar 2012)

ich fand den Jam auch super. Vielen dank Phil, dass du dir so viel Arbeit machst um das alles zu ermöglichen.

Ich bin heute morgen aus dem Karnevalkoma erwacht und werde evtl. nachher mal die ersten bilder fertig machen. So viele sinds von mir aus diesmal nicht...


----------



## duro e (21. Februar 2012)

nico , masse hats nie gemacht , die qualität machts , und die ist bei dir bis jetzt immer supi gewesen .
freu mich auf die bilder ,
aber auch auf die videos von den üblichen jungs . wurd ja extremst viel gefilmt. 
das gibt nen richtigen video marathon bald , bin gespannt wer den anfang macht.


----------



## tommytrialer (21. Februar 2012)

Was wir dieses Jahr vergessen haben und nächstes Jahr unbedingt nachholen müssen, ist ein Gruppenbild mit allen.

Viel mir aber leider auch erst im Nachhinein ein...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Februar 2012)

und der pool muss beim nächsten jahr wieder stehen ! wenn ich dann mal fit sein sollte werde ich auch gerne den bademeister spielen(wenn linus das amt ab gibt )


----------



## kamo-i (22. Februar 2012)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Was wir dieses Jahr vergessen haben und nächstes Jahr unbedingt nachholen müssen, ist ein Gruppenbild mit allen.
> 
> Viel mir aber leider auch erst im Nachhinein ein...



damn, ja! stimmt. 




Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> und der pool muss beim nächsten jahr wieder stehen ! wenn ich dann mal fit sein sollte werde ich auch gerne den bademeister spielen(wenn linus das amt ab gibt )



und jau !!!


----------



## stonecode (24. Februar 2012)

Ist ja fuper das mein Bike heute pünktlich _nach_ dem Jam ankahm. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vielleicht einmal an einem Wochenende in Köln aufzuschlagen und einige lokale Fahrer anzutreffen?
Habe mir zwar endlich mal ein richtiges Trialbike zugelegt aber von anderen Fahrern lernt man ja mehr. Dafür nehme ich das Stündlein fahrt auch gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Februar 2012)

Klar gibts die Möglichkeit!
Einfach in den Ruhpott,Düsseldorf,Köln Thread schreiben, dann stoßen meist einige dazu, kannst mich gerne auch privat anschreiben.
MFG
ELias


----------



## trialbock (6. Januar 2013)

Moin.
Welches Hotel kann mann in der nähe der kalkahalle empfehlen ? 
 Hotel König , Hotel Böhmer, ?? Jemand ein tipp ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2013)

trialbock schrieb:


> Moin.
> Welches Hotel kann mann in der nähe der kalkahalle empfehlen ?
> Hotel König , Hotel Böhmer, ?? Jemand ein tipp ?



In der Halle schlafen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2013)

Genau... Hotel Abenteuerhalle!


----------



## trialelmi (6. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht ist das dem feinen Herrn zu primitiv?


----------



## trialbock (6. Januar 2013)

lustige leute. ne meine Freundinn geht mit . also hat keiner ein tipp . auser :Hotel Kalkhalle


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2013)

frag doch mal phil, vll. hat der für euch zwei ein lauschiges zimmerchen.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2013)

Ab ins Büro


----------



## Sherco (6. Januar 2013)

Die kann doch auch in der Halle schlafen? Ist doch warm und alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2013)

gut möglich, dass 2 menschen nachts noch mehr machen wollen außer schlafen


----------



## Sherco (6. Januar 2013)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass so ein Event nur einmal im Jahr stattfindet kann man seine körperlichen Gelüste wahrscheinlich einen Tag hinten zurückstellen  aber jedem wie er mag.


----------



## trialelmi (6. Januar 2013)

sherco schrieb:


> angesichts der tatsache, dass so ein event nur einmal im jahr stattfindet kann man seine körperlichen gelüste wahrscheinlich einen tag hinten zurückstellen  aber jedem wie er mag.


:d


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2013)

Och, letztes Jahr hatte ich es auch lauschig  




Anpassung ist alles-diesmal wohl auch mit der besseren HÃ¤lfte


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> gut möglich, dass 2 menschen nachts noch mehr machen wollen außer schlafen



Trialen ?


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Trialen ?


Fast, ich dachte im anbetracht der Uhrzeit eher an saufen und feiern.


----------



## Sherco (7. Januar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Fast, ich dachte im anbetracht der Uhrzeit eher an saufen und feiern.



Achso, das war gemeint.
Es gibt doch nicht schöneres als von furchtbar lauten Bremsen aus dem Koma geholt zu werden


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Achso, das war gemeint.


schließt ja das andere nicht aus 

Hach, wat freu ick mir!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Januar 2013)

Hej zusammen,

wann ist das dieses Jahr eigentlich?


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Januar 2013)

Fände ich auch interessant? Irgendwas, was man als Erstbesucher beachten muss? Ich hoffe ich schreibe dann keine Klausuren in der Uni..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

9./10. Februar

http://www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Januar 2013)

Genial.. dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die Klausur verschiebe -.-


----------



## PortugalTrialer (8. Januar 2013)

Findet sich hier eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Hamburg?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2013)

Hm,

das ist aber schade, da ist ja genau Karneval... da kann man doch nicht mehr grade auf dem Rad stehen!

Lg,
Flo


----------



## Eisbein (8. Januar 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> das ist aber schade, da ist ja genau Karneval... da kann man doch nicht mehr grade auf dem Rad stehen!
> 
> ...



was?! das ist doch das geilste an dem termin!


----------



## Hoffes (8. Januar 2013)

Da werden wieder ganz viele gerade auf den Rädern stehen

Und ein paar Rekorde werden bestimmt gebrochen

Nur nicht von mir


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2013)

Willst Du sagen, Du bist am Limit des machbaren, oder gar, Du kommst nicht ?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2013)

Richtig das ist an Karneval in Köln....also den ganzen Tag fahren und abends brauchste nur aus der Tür gehen und schon bist du in der karnevalistischen weltmetropole. Alle 50m ne Kneipe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Januar 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Richtig das ist an Karneval in KÃ¶ln....also den ganzen Tag fahren und abends brauchste nur aus der TÃ¼r gehen und schon bist du in der karnevalistischen weltmetropole. Alle 50m ne Kneipe




Genau DAS ist es.
Wer Karneval nicht mag, verlÃ¤sst die Pforten der Halle nicht oder geht mit einer recht groÃen Gruppe dann ins Underground-da wird auch an Karnelval geheadbanged


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (9. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Willst Du sagen, Du bist am Limit des machbaren, oder gar, Du kommst nicht ?



Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Start sein nehme vil 20&26 Zoll mit.


Freu mich auf Köln wie Sau als nicht Fasnachter


----------



## python (9. Januar 2013)

gibts zufällig ein flyer noch?


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/



Ansonsten auch auf Facebook zu finden:

http://www.facebook.com/fruehlingserwachen.trialjam?fref=ts


----------



## python (9. Januar 2013)

jo dat kennen war ;-) wenn es einen gibt erscheint der ja eh da


----------



## trialelmi (9. Januar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/





> Wann: 08 â 09 Februar 2012
> Wo: AbenteuerHallenKALK, Christian-SÃ¼nner-str. 8, 51103 KÃ¶ln
> Beginn ab: Samstag 11:00 bis Sonntag 17:00



Also der 8.2. ist Freitag da wiederspricht sich ja alles 8.-9.2 ist Freitag - Samstag?

Fixt das doch mal bitte entweder ist das der 9.-10.2 wenns am Samstag - Sonntag ist ansonsten wie geschrieben...
Peinlich Peinlich...


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. Januar 2013)

Nein Elmar, das hier ist einfach nur der alte Thread. Es war am 08 - 09 Februar *2012*
Hier hat lediglich einer vor 3 Tagen eine Frage gestellt und seitdem schreiben alle hier was zur neuen Veranstaltung: http://www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (9. Januar 2013)

Ach ******** bin ich blind ok... Dank Dir


----------

